# Descaling l1 (tanked) ?



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Nearly had the l1 a year now and was wondering if I should give it a descale? Only been running low dry residue water through it (ashbeck volvic) but sure even this leaves some build up,

Or should I just change the filter in the water tank,

also any other advise on how to do a full service would be good, cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No! Check with Reiss first - don't think you can descale an LI - running on Ashbeck and Volvic is all about preventing scale build up.

Re-greasing the group to keep it running smoothly is important. Unscrew the lever, remove the four hex screws securing the group and do so by loosening the bolts gradually in a diagonal rotation. Once the bolts are removed, lift the group out gently and rotate as you do so. With the piston assembly removed, it's a good idea to remove the shower screen and clean it. Suggest you apply a bit of gaffer tape either side of the group body where you're going to lever with a couple of small flat screwdrivers. The shower screen has a lip enabling you to get some purchase. I've done this quite a few times - on two machines it required quite a bit of effort - on the third, the shower screen popped off with almost no effort. The gaffer tape protects the group where you apply leverage. Wipe the three seals and inspect for damage or pitting. Be careful with the white circlip as you are wiping the seals - it's easy to catch an edge and pull it away from the piston body - you don't want to snap it. If the seals are in good condition, re-grease. Get some Loxeal from Reiss - it has a higher viscosity than previous offerings and is longer lasting. Grease inside the group chamber. Grease the seals generously but not copiously and return the piston assembly into the group chamber rotating as you lower it. Once seated, check that the little hole at the back of the piston assembly at the top is facing the machine's body. Insert the four bolts and tighten in the same diagonal manner gently until all four bolts are nipped tight - *don't* over tighten or you will strip the brass thread. Re-attach the lever and pull it a few times to spread the grease. It will drive the excess down to the bottom. Remove the excess and refit the shower screen. This can be a pain to push up - if it is, use a portafilter without an basket in it to gently force the shower screen back into position. Heat up the machine and pull some water through and discard - you don't want a Loxeal espresso.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Just descaled my E61 machine after using Ashbeck for a year. Greeny water came out the boiler when left for 30 mins & emptied, also got rid of a squeal from the OPV so must have been some scale in there. without doubt quicker heat up & recovery time.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No! Check with Reiss first - don't think you can descale an LI - running on Ashbeck and Volvic is all about preventing scale build up.
> 
> Re-greasing the group to keep it running smoothly is important. Unscrew the lever, remove the four hex screws securing the group and do so by loosening the bolts gradually in a diagonal rotation. Once the bolts are removed, lift the group out gently and rotate as you do so. With the piston assembly removed, it's a good idea to remove the shower screen and clean it. Suggest you apply a bit of gaffer tape either side of the group body where you're going to lever with a couple of small flat screwdrivers. The shower screen has a lip enabling you to get some purchase. I've done this quite a few times - on two machines it required quite a bit of effort - on the third, the shower screen popped off with almost no effort. The gaffer tape protects the group where you apply leverage. Wipe the three seals and inspect for damage or pitting. Be careful with the white circlip as you are wiping the seals - it's easy to catch an edge and pull it away from the piston body - you don't want to snap it. If the seals are in good condition, re-grease. Get some Loxeal from Reiss - it has a higher viscosity than previous offerings and is longer lasting. Grease inside the group chamber. Grease the seals generously but not copiously and return the piston assembly into the group chamber rotating as you lower it. Once seated, check that the little hole at the back of the piston assembly at the top is facing the machine's body. Insert the four bolts and tighten in the same diagonal manner gently until all four bolts are nipped tight - *don't* over tighten or you will strip the brass thread. Re-attach the lever and pull it a few times to spread the grease. It will drive the excess down to the bottom. Remove the excess and refit the shower screen. This can be a pain to push up - if it is, use a portafilter without an basket in it to gently force the shower screen back into position. Heat up the machine and pull some water through and discard - you don't want a Loxeal espresso.


thanks a lot for such a detailed description, already had shower-screen off for replacing with ims, a while ago now, gaffa is a great idea, also greased the lever back then but don't know how good the stuff I used was, think I'll buy a full group kit and some loxeal xmas present for the l1,


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

glevum said:


> Just descaled my E61 machine after using Ashbeck for a year. Greeny water came out the boiler when left for 30 mins & emptied, also got rid of a squeal from the OPV so must have been some scale in there. without doubt quicker heat up & recovery time.


Yeah what I thought, says on ashbeck bottle about dry residue, calcium... a lot lower than other waters but must still leave some,

But not sure if you can/ should descale l1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Reiss recommends not letting it get to the point of descaling...

But if has to be done the boiler out all pipes disconnected and into w tank of descaler. Not recommended for the unskilled ..

I believe a certain man called CC may offer this as a paid service at some point ...


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks boot, how do you not let get like that? I use ashbeck, volvic m, but will still leave something, is it worth checking the filter in the tank from time to time?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> thanks boot, how do you not let get like that? I use ashbeck, volvic m, but will still leave something, is it worth checking the filter in the tank from time to time?


Well you can't , your doing the best you can ( I think )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will be doing a total strip down descale and rebuild of a poorly treated l1 next month and will put all the details and photos on a new thread.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Name and shame


----------

